# Northern France



## Tryfan914 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi there.

First time user so please be gentle.

New to motorhoming. Next year will be our first full season and we are planning a trip to Northern France, Belgium and Luxembourg in June. Any advice on where to visit would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks.

Richard


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Tryfan914 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> First time user so please be gentle.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard

I'd advise you to turn left, right or go straight on as you emerge on the other side of the Channel. :roll:

If you pay your tenner you will gain access to the Search facility on here and can spend literally dozens of hours reading up on members' experiences and suggestions.

My opening comment is not a joke either! :roll: One of the greatest advantages of a motorhome is the facility to just mooch, and stop pretty much where and when you like . . . especially in France. :wink:

Get the "All the Aires in France" book from Vicarious Books, or download similar information from the many sites recommended on here. If you learn about Aires and have the data for finding them, you will never have a problem finding an overnight stop.

Well, that's a start. Others will add more suggestions I'm sure - but mine is, "_Just go_!".

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.
Don't make too many detailed plans.

Don't drive too far each day.

Make time to stop for a while at one of the numerous war cemeteries - humbling.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are so many camping sites in France, all different, just as you chose a particular van for your own personal taste, it would be difficult if not impossible to advise on a suitable site for you. One or two star sites, they display the stars by the Accueil or office where you pay, these sites cater for most basic needs. Three or more stars may have a swimming pool or other point of interest like a bar or restaurant. Camping signs are universal and it is not easy to drive more than ten or fifteen miles without seeing one (unless you need one).
On the other hand, many of us who have been Motorhoming for some time may choose to use Aires which may either be free or charge a nominal sum. These are not the Aires de Repose signposted on the motorways
The advice offered initially is as good as it gets, turn any way you wish after entering France and your adventure begins. 'All the Aires in France' published by Vicarious books tells you everything you need to know about Aires and there are so many books published on Camp sites available in every bookshop that there is no shortage of such information.
You really do not need to be brave to face this unknown challenge, the campsites want your custom and do their best to show by way of signs, how to find them.
Enjoy your adventure and head for the geography that suites your taste. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/biggrin.gif
Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Some very valid points made by previous posters but I can understand that you don't want to finish your trip, come home and discover you've driven past the greatest " must-see" places on the planet !

Not, and I don't wish to be rude to northern France, Luxembourg or Belgium, that there are too many " must-see" places there though they do have their charm. 

Once you are over the channel and feel happier about driving on ze right ( and it will happen very soon...) I'd suggest you either turn right and visit the Loire region or go straight on and to Lorraine and then Alsace - and then, perhaps- on to Germany and even Switzerland. It's all very easy.

France is HUGE and there is so much to see and so many excellent places to stay. A good guide book ( we use Rough Guides) is worth consulting before you go and keeping handy en route. Many of us plan a rough itinerary before we go but I bet there are few of us who stick to it. We often don't even get beyond arrival in Calais before plans change.

I'm sure you'll be hooked and soon be scrabbbling round to find a region you have not visited.

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

One definite "must do" visit is a filling station in Luxembourg.

Northern France, Southern Belgium and Luxembourg all straddle the Ardennes which has more lovely scenery than you can shake lots of sticks at.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I have to agree with what has been said before.

Read people's blogs and any related threads and when you go over there and find something stunning that nobody has mentioned let the rest of us know. There is a god chance that one of us (maybe me) will not have heard of the place.

You can always go back another time to cover territory that has piqued your curiosity. That's the way a lot of us work.

Enjoy the experience but don't be shy about asking about specific locations and issues - parking would be a good example of what I mean as if you have a hankering to see a particular location the chances are that someone on here will know a good parking or a wild camping spot nearby.

Have fun.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

God stuff here and on your last day give yourself a long day, make for the aire in Calais, right next to the ferries as they leave, although you still have to drive across Calais to the port.


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi 
why not visit the Dday landings on the west coast start at Ouisteham nice aire by port and lovely beach
then on to lion ser mere [sord beach] n ext is juno at coureulles sur mer gold is alittle further on then visit arromanches [mulbery harbour good aire in town, you may wander inland to bayeux and see the tapestry a nice town,or if you have seen the film about the D day landings [longest day] you should visit ste mere eglise where the parachuted soldier is still on the steple of the church, good camp site and aire in village.then on to omaha and utah and point du hoc and try and take time to visit the american cemertary.
all the beaches along this area are loverly and sandy.
If you have plenty of time vencher a little further and visit le Mont st-Michel and the little pot of dinan.

Happy travels


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

batchpatch said:


> you should visit ste mere eglise where the parachuted soldier is still on the steple of the church


Poor devil - I bet he's dying for a cuppa!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Very good suggestions however, assuming you are interested in the subject of course. It's good to have a focus for the holiday, especially if you have no definite ideas about what you want to see. That way you don't waste time looking for something etherial, which you might not recognise even if you found it. (Does that make sense?)

It's an interesting area of Normandy anyway, and not far to dive off into Brittany for a quite different experience.

We've done it and enjoyed it thoroughly. 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

France>

Le Touquet or anywhere along the coast from Boulogne
Granville

Lots of places.... Ray on here has an overnight stopover.

Belgium

Gent
Brugge
Ypres

Netherlands

Arcen, Bad Arcen

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

One place to make for if going across northern France is Charleville Messiere. It has a very nice 'aire' but make sure you get there early, 1400 hrs at least, as it is very popular.

The city is five minutes walk and the route takes you straight into a very large enclosed square. There are lots of bars and coffee shops to give you the flavour of the French 'pavement culture'.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not being a smart-arse Spacey, but if anyone want to Google it's Charleville-Mézières.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Not being a smart-arse Spacey, but if anyone want to Google it's Charleville-Mézières.
> 
> Dave


Knew it didn't look right :? Too idle to check tho'.


----------

